#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Why Your LinkedIn Connections Are Ignoring You?

## Bhavya

It can be so much frustrating when you're sending so many personalized connection request messages and people seem to be totally ignoring your efforts. If you're going through the same frustration, Check out the below video where you can learn the ways to get your connection requests accepted on LinkedIn.

----------

